# Pipe Smoking Tips 'n Tricks



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

1. If you order something online and the retailer doesn't have it in stock, they probably won't tell you, they'll just ship the rest of your order and put you on "backorder" status (they'll charge your card and ship it when it comes in) for missing items.

2. Olive Oil and a paper towel does wonders to restore a stem.

3. If you buy a new tobacco blend and don't like it, don't throw it away. Wait a month and try it again.

Let's see what advice people can add to this. . .


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't toss cigars with terrible draw. Chop 'em up and blend them with pipe tobacco. 

One of my favorites is 50/50 mix of Lanes BCA and maduro cigar choppings. I let them sit in a Mason jar for a few months to let the flavors settle into each other a bit, and it goes from a good smoke to something really special.

This also works nicely for Grousemoor Plug and the infamous Mixture no.79


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I've found that an occasional tamp helps keep my pipe going.


Its probly old news to the experienced pipe smokers...


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Never turn your nose up at any tobacco, and remember you can't judge any tobacco until you have smoked several bowls full to really get the flavor. Don't make any assumption on one bowl.

Listen to your fellow pipe smokers for advice in blends, but realize there are about Eleventy Bagillion Pipe Tobacco blends out there and finding your favorites is a combination of determination, an open mind, and blind luck! One man's worthless, tongue biting mess is ambrosia to another.

If you are going to be a pipe smoker, go ahead and order a BUNCH of Missouri Meerschaum corn cobs. Don't wait, do it now. I have a bunch I keep around just to try new blends...you should too!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

For anyone browsing the forums who hasn't made an account here yet: Sign up with Puff, get 10 posts in, and put your name in for the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html. Don't be shy. No one here bites. That first newbie trade is an invaluable resource for new smokers.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

CaptainEnormous said:


> For anyone browsing the forums who hasn't made an account here yet: Sign up with Puff, get 10 posts in, and put your name in for the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html. Don't be shy. No one here bites. That first newbie trade is an invaluable resource for new smokers.


EXACTLY!!!!

I got lined up on some great stuff and was simple to do!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't be ashamed bout having to relight, you haven't done anything wrong with your packing. 
inspite of what some say they can keep a bowl going on one light
troy


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i still consider myself new, as i dont have a lot of different baccy's under my belt, nore a lot of pipes, and i still mess up my packing and such, but i will say, i agree that there is no need to through anypart of a cigar away but the burnt part, i save them all and mix with pipe baccy as well, sometimes its good, other times it needs more...... baccy!

dont smoke your briar too fast, i sometimes get in a hurry and it gets too hot to hold, also very bad for the pipe, my poor savinelli, shes a tough cookie, still going strong.

i totally agree that you need to try a baccy at least 4 times, and then if you dont like it give it a few months and try again. this can even apply to cigars.

dont be afraid to ask questions, no, your question is not stupid, we all have questions, there is not one person on here that knows EVERYTHING about pipes, although i believe some are damn close. lol. 

price dont mean quality, my favorite baccy that i have had so far (boswell's christmas cookie) is $2.50 an ounce, were as most of your tin baccy's are $8-$10 a 50g tin (1.76oz i believe).... and can be even more then that..... though i dont want you to get me wrong, i love my frog morton OTT, best of show, holiday spirit, and christmas cheer.

if you have to buy your pipe products at a cigar store, and the employee seems to be confedent in what he is telling you about pipes, that dont mean he is right.........


yes your beverage can alter the way your baccy tastes.... to a point, for example, as must as i love best of show, i will never smoke it again while drinking arcadian apple tea from teavana uke:

if you have a friend that is just getting into pipes as well, try splitting tins, esp 100g tins, i did this with a friend and got to try twice as many tobaccos for the money i had, still got a good 6-10 bowls(and most of the tins were 50g) from each tin, and that was just my share.

im sure there is plenty more, but its 3:00 am and i am now going to bed!


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Keep a generous supply of pipe cleaners on hand.


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

You can 'purge' a pipe periodically (blowing out softly) like you do with a cigar. I find it helps spread the heat more evenly in the bowl and produce a nice silky smoke.

Just be sure you tamp a bit first or you can get a face full of ash!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

When you are new to pipe smoking, try the different methods of filling a pipe. You can read about different filling ("packing" as stated by many) methods by doing a search. See which method works best for you. After a while, you will come up with the method that works best for you, be it one of the standard methods or a variation.
Once you find your method, and it will just suddenly be there, like an "ah ha" moment, you will then be able to keep your pipe lit with fewer re-lights, should you so desire. You will also learn that different kinds of tobacco may require different methods of filling. 
For the new pipe smoker,do not be discouraged if you cannot keep the bowl lit. The "ah-ah" moment will arrive and you will be able to fill your pipe as second nature. Of course, a good pipe with a good draw will help. Proper tamping will also help.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

timothy.ll said:


> You can 'purge' a pipe periodically (blowing out softly) like you do with a cigar. I find it helps spread the heat more evenly in the bowl and produce a nice silky smoke.
> 
> Just be sure you tamp a bit first or you can get a face full of ash!


This can also help if you're having trouble getting the tobacco at the bowl's edge to burn along with the center of the bowl.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

If your pipe is starting to die, simply covering the opening with a couple fingers and a few puffs may well bring it back to life. I use this often.

For me, to truly enjoy a pipe/tobacco I cant be doing anything that requires much thought. Ive tried several times to enjoy a pipe when commuting but I always end up puffing too hard and spoiling the whole thing.


----------

